# Health Insurance in Netherlands



## goreilly16 (Jun 20, 2014)

Hello, I am an EU citizen living in Canada working for a Canadian company. I have an opportunity to work on an assignment in the Netherlands for 2 years. I know Health Insurance coverage is mandatory. My company is presenting International Health Insurance. But that is expensive. Can I get Dutch Health Insurance locally as a resident? In addition to the cost per individual I read there is an income-related contribution through your employer (ZVW). Does anyone know if/how this is handled if my employer and payroll are in Canada? I have tried twice to get some answers from the Government.nl website but they provided no help.
thank you,
Gary


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Afraid I can't help you with the details for the Netherlands, but very often in Europe, the employer is able to maintain the "back home" social insurance plans for employees transferred only "temporarily" to a European country. "Temporarily" can be up to 5 years in some places.

This sort of arrangement is usually attractive to the foreign employer, given that the employer contributions toward European social insurances are often quite a bit higher than what the employer pays back in Canada. But basically, it may well be up to your employer how they want to handle this - particularly if they are maintaining you on the Canadian payroll.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

